# carburetor problem with my JD 1020



## tired-retired

I'm having a carburetor problem with my JD 1020. Couldn't get it running, found there was no fuel in the carb so I checked the needle valve and found that it was stuck and not allowing gas to come in. Got it working and put it back together and now can make the gas come in but can only make it run at just a little more than an idle. Must be the high speed jet, but I can't understand how it operates. Why is it on an electric solenoid. Does anyone know the function of it and why is it there in the first place? I've adjusted it according to instructions in the owners manual and can't seem to hit the right spot to give the tractor any power.

Jim


----------



## jdpartsman1

The electronic solenoid is probably bad. The early carbs had an adjustable jet then they switched to electronic not sure why but hold on to your wallet. Deere is rather pricey. Call Mcgrew Tractor ask for Rich he might be able to help 866-521-9515


----------



## tired-retired

*tired-retired*

Thanks for the info on the carb. I tried to call and got no answer. It was almost 6 oclock when I saw your message, so they may have been closed. I'll try again tomorrow. Where is Mcgrew Tractor located? I'm in Harrington, Delaware.

Jim


----------



## jdpartsman1

They are located in northern indiana


----------



## tired-retired

*Previous carb. Question on 1020 JD*

A friend stopped in when I had the carb. Apart and shook the float and noticed that it had leaked a little gas into it. I had not noticed that, so I got a new float and that corrected my problem. 
Thank you for all your suggestions and replies.

Sorry I did not reply sooner,but my back has gone out on me and I have not been able to sit in front of the computer for 7 weeks now. Bought an iPad this past week end and I'm trying learn how to use it and catch up on my messages.

Do all you can to protect your back. It has been a painful ordeal.


----------



## tired-retired

*A-V Restoration*

I was making pretty good headway on the av, then all of a sudden my back went hay wire. Last 7weeks have not been pleasant by any means. I got her wired up and running and she sounds good and that's where I had to leave her.


----------

